# Angelschein in Holland? Hilfe !!!



## dirkbo (8. Juli 2003)

Hi, Leuts ...

Möchte gern in 2 Wochen nach Holland um zu angeln.
Woher bekomme ich genau die Angelscheine die ich benötige?
Kann mir jemand ne gute Zanderstelle an der Maas oder irgendwo anders nennen? Nicht ganz sooooo weit vom Ruhrgebiet wech !

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Hilfe ....


----------



## dirkbo (8. Juli 2003)

Echt ? Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## Tiffy (8. Juli 2003)

Moin dirkbo,

am besten kaufst Du Dir die Angelpapiere dort wo Du Angeln möchtest. Meistens gibt es die komplett bei den Angelgeschäften in der Ortschaft oder näheren Umgebung des Gewässers welches du befischen möchtest. Ansonsten kannste auch mal hier drauf klicken.


----------



## dirkbo (8. Juli 2003)

Danke Dir Tiffy ... nur leider habe überhaupt keine Ahnung wo an Maas oder an anderen Flüssen sich gute Stellen für Zander befinden ...


----------



## Tiffy (8. Juli 2003)

Hier ist mal ein holländischer Fischplaner. Vielleicht hilft der ja weiter. 

http://tools.locatienet.com/visplanner/ 

Am besten sucht Du dir Leute die das Gebiet kennen. ( z.B. bei was beißt wo im Anglerboard ) 
Ist von mir ein bisschen weit weg. Ich bin meistens an der Ijssel unterwegs.


----------



## dirkbo (8. Juli 2003)

Leider bin ich des holländischen nicht mächtig... schnief
Kann man die Sportvisakte und Vergunning von Deutschland aus bestellen? Ich wollte nämlich nur einen Tagesausflug machen und morgens um 3 Uhr werde ich wohl kaum an diese Dokumente kommen ... oder?
Trotzdem Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Tiffy (8. Juli 2003)

versuch es mal bei www.raven.nl  Die haben auch Wochenkarten, zumindest hier in Hengelo. Vielleicht kannste ja mal per Mail dort nachfragen ob die Dir die Papiere zuschicken. Aber wenn Du nicht genau weißt wo Du Angeln möchtest dann kann es passieren das Du zwar Papiere besitzt diese aber zufällig nicht für dein ausgewähltes Gewässer gelten. Am besten erst mal gucken wo Du Angeln möchtest und dann nach den dafür erforderlichen Papieren fragen. Viele Vereine haben Gewässer oder auch nur das Uferbegehungsrecht an speziellen Gewässern die mit der großen Vergunning nicht abgedeckt sind.


----------



## dirkbo (8. Juli 2003)

http://www.sportvisakte.nl/sportvisakte/deutsch/index_deutsch.html
Hier hab ich es gefunden ... die schicken Dir wenigstens die Sportvisakte zu.
Nun muß ich nur noch ne gute Zanderstelle an der Maas finden und den dazu gehörigen Verein und vielleicht kann ich dann von dort auch die Vergunning bestellen.  Hoffentlich


----------



## dirkbo (8. Juli 2003)

Oder vielleicht auch ein normaler Angelteich wie der Maashof bei Venlo ... nur von Puffs halte ich nicht so viel


----------



## Guen (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo Dirkbo ,gute Stellen an der Maas kenne ich leider auch nicht ,ich möchte aber eine Anmerkung machen !Und zwar die Sache mit dem Boot ,Du solltest versuchen ein Boot zu bekommen ,damit steigen Deine Chancen an vielen Gewässern deutlich !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Mac Gill (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
ich kenne einige Zanderstellen an der Maas. Die Beissfenster sind meiner Erfahrung nach nur immer sehr kurz und für mich noch nicht vorhersehbar. Trotzdem fangen wir unsere (sehr leckeren!) Fische.

Wir (u.a. Marca,PetriHelix,Wilder_Wombel,Ich) fahren häufig zum Spinnfischen vom Ufer dorthin.

Mit einem Boot hast du dort übrigens wirklich bessere Chancen -> daher Büffel ich gerade für den Bootsführerschein.

An welche Gegend hast du denn gedacht?

Von Aachen aus fahren wir in dem Bereich von Maastricht, Born bis "rauf" nach Echt und Ohé en Laak. Hier gibt es einige tolle Stellen. Ich weiss nur nicht, ob die in deiner Reichweite sind.

Ich hohle mir Immer die "Grote Vergunning" in einem Angelladen in Kerkrade. Darin sind die meisten Limburger Gewässer beinhaltet.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## dirkbo (9. Juli 2003)

Wollte eigentlich in die Nähe von Venlo wegen der Nähe des Ruhrgebiets. 
Mit Boot ist etwas schwierig da ich keinen Führerschein besitze.
Kann man sich denn die grote Vergunning auch zuschicken lassen?
Die Sportvisakte ist kein Thema, das funzt ohne weiteres.
Nur wenn ich um 3:00 morgens dort aufschlage werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich nicht an meine Papiere kommen.


----------

